# Anyone planning a light kit for the little C-57D?



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Just was wondering about the little version being produced by Round 2. Anyone have info about the inevitable light kit?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

This one:

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Forbid...lar-Lights--PREORDER-RESERVATION-_p_2207.html


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The test shot / prototype photos show parts specifically laid out for lighting (i.e. mounts for LEDs and a motor) so I would think that PL is either going to include lighting or make a kit available as an option.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Even though I am working on my own Lighting/engine rig, Me thinks Polar Lights will offer another kit...A "super dooper Deluxeomatic" Kit with Lights and a motor to spin the engine cage.

No, I don't have any inside info, I am not one of the Inner circle guys who Likes to play "I know but you don't know" Nonesense or the guys who somehow weasel Test shots or free kits(It's always the guys with the money who get free stuff LOL!!!). 

God bless them.

No it's just an educated guess by a fellow modeler. Me thinks they want to see how this one sells first????

Great kit Highly recomended.

Just my cent and a half.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Could it, the layout of parts and so on, be that all this is for an also inevitable pre-built display item? I could easily see painting the panels solid red and black and plopping a small motor in, no lighting required. Turner Classic Movies would gladly buy a few thousand if the price was right. 

(yes, I know, Capt. Han said there are LED mounts molded in. It's possible they might not be that, but I don't have the kit in hand so who knows.)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve H said:


> Could it, the layout of parts and so on, be that all this is for an also inevitable pre-built display item? I could easily see painting the panels solid red and black and plopping a small motor in, no lighting required. Turner Classic Movies would gladly buy a few thousand if the price was right.
> 
> (yes, I know, Capt. Han said there are LED mounts molded in. It's possible they might not be that, but I don't have the kit in hand so who knows.)


Eh...could be rabbit, could be...???

But perhaps, just perhaps one should wait until having said kit in hand, before speculating???...


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

kenlee said:


> As can be seen under the upper dome it looks pretty obvious to me that some kind of light kit is planed, those are apparently meant to be LED mounts and there appears to be a provision for a motor mount.


I thought I said that!LOL!!

Well done Kenlee,Well done Sir.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

kenlee said:


> A photo always goes a long way to illustrating such a point, I had the kit handy so I thought I would add it to the discussion.


Bravo!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

And it does help of course. Mind, those holes could easily be air holes for a speaker, for 'authentic movie sound effects and dialog!!', couldn't they? 

Hm, wonder how that will all work out. My mind is trying to tell me that grain 'o wheat bulbs would give a better light but those things always burn out at the worst time. I'm sure the filming model used automobile bulbs or something. 


I would assume the upper dome would detach for the batteries.

It's a nice looking kit. I'm kinda getting itchy wanting one now.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I assume PL has a good stock of small motors and LEDs, etc. from their Enterprise TOS lighting kit.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Why does a guy need a motor? Wouldn't a Jupiter II-style LED spinner work?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Why does a guy need a motor? Wouldn't a Jupiter II-style LED spinner work?


I'm in no way a 'lighting' guy but to my eyes it's a completely different visual effect. As mentioned either upthread or one of the others, it seems the old school mechanicals were more akin to how the Enterprise nacelle domes work, a spinning thing with what seems to me a CRAZY POWERFUL light source. 

Has there ever been an actual 'dissection'(non-destructive, naturally!) of the filming model?


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

*You'll need a motor, not blinking LEDs*

Here's a youtube video showing the opening credits, and the ship does a flyover at 1:40. 




It looks like the lighting was constant; probably a simple incandescent bulb with a red gel. But the motor framework itself needs to rotate. There's not a lot of room, but there might be enough to get a small RC airplane electric motor and speed controller in there. I'm not sure if the motors can be regulateld that slow.

Another alternative might be something controlled via Arduino. But you still need a motor.

I inherited some electric RC motors so I'll be experimenting with them, but it's going to be slow going. Probably need a custom made extended hub as well, to extend something into the upper dome area to where the motor would have to be.

What do the nacelle motors in the 1:350 TOS detail kit look like?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the input, gentlemen. Looks like with the construction, someone will do it justice.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

Any photos of the bussard motors?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

kenlee said:


> The flipside of the part, the opening for the clear lower dome is 2 7/8 inches. IIRC, the motor for the Enterprise bussards would fit in the center part.


Man, I need sleep. Darn thing looks like a kitchen sink drain strainer.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Steve H said:


> Has there ever been an actual 'dissection'(non-destructive, naturally!) of the filming model?


The mechanics of the effect were described by (IIRC) Arnold Gillespie in Cinefantastique's Forbidden Planet coverage. I'll see if I can dig up the exact quote. As I mentioned earlier, the effect is essentially the same as the TOS Enterprise nacelle effect, but with ruby red lighting behind a spinning, black-masked inner dome.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Carson Dyle said:


> The mechanics of the effect were described by (IIRC) Arnold Gillespie in Cinefantastique's Forbidden Planet coverage. I'll see if I can dig up the exact quote. As I mentioned earlier, the effect is essentially the same as the TOS Enterprise nacelle effect, but with ruby red lighting behind a spinning, black-masked inner dome.


Yeah, I grok. And I'm pretty sure that lower dome was partially silvered ala a 2-way mirror, I just re-watched the landing and *bip* when the red light goes off it's OFF, man. 

I make the assumption that the stage lighting helps that 'magic act' quite a bit which, again, leads me to believe the internal light was hella powerful. I also note that there's no cutting away, so the main model had that spinning cage and light AND was able to push out the central landing post.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I remember reading that, on the 88 inch one at least, that the lighting was a red neon ring inside the spinning cage. The landing scene was filmed outdoors for the bright light needed to light the set at high camera speed. The color film was still pretty slow back then. The engine dome was mirrored on the 88 inch version, but not on the two smaller saucers. 

On an earlier thread on this kit someone wrote that they will be doing a lighted version with motor, but not this year. I wonder if they had trouble working out the mechanism. It may be had getting a constant light spread in the engine, unless someone has worked out a really good diffuser for the led's.

David.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I picked this up today and did a little research. What Carson relates about the CFQ issue is pretty much true. I need to look up the neon part. Neon isn't that bright, especially with daylight and slow filmstocks. But that's immaterial now that we have the almighty LED.

I do have some issues with the scale. While the box states 1/144, I've got some notes from the Art Director that say they based the size on 100' across. Also stated is that they built a 60' wide section of the saucer on set. If I translate the portion they built full size to 60' and scale the model, I get 1/87 (HO railroad scale). Go figure.

As with any sci-fi subject, scale is subject to variation based on whim or what looks cool. I think there is some leeway here and the possibilities for dioramas (and accessories) are strong......

Gene


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

A ring of LED tape and some diffusion should do the trick for the lighting (ignoring the pre-punched holes). A large gear wheel could be attached to the inner dome shaft, which could then be turned with a small motor and worm gear assembly to achieve the correct rotation speed.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

GKvfx said:


> I do have some issues with the scale.


re: issues regarding scale - As do we all, when concerning this iconic prop.

During the next 2 weeks - I will be writing a separate post titled - 'Size Doesn't Matter' - 
that will explain in exacting detail / how the RE-VISSIONEERS arrived at a 148' foot diameter for the C-57D. 

In the same post I will also debut some info & images of the 'other' Forbidden Planet plan/drawings that are nearing completion: 
Main Drive Assembly & Core, Tractor & Colt/Vickers Quad Atomic Fission Cannon


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

*Filming model*

Here is the real filming model for reference. The motor seems to be dragging a bit after all these years, but that it works at all is amazing.

From this site - http://www.oscars.org/events-exhibitions/events/2011/07/forbidden-planet.html

click the link - Craig Barron on "Forbidden Planet": Artifacts from the Krell

(direct video link - http://www.oscars.org/events-exhibitions/features/video/sci-fi/barron-display.mp4


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

modeleers said:


> re: issues regarding scale - As do we all, when concerning this iconic prop.
> 
> During the next 2 weeks - I will be writing a separate post titled - 'Size Doesn't Matter' -
> that will explain in exacting detail / how the RE-VISSIONEERS arrived at a 148' foot diameter for the C-57D.
> ...


May I be 'that annoying guy' and respectfully suggest a touch more clarification in your upcoming thread title? Like "Size doesn't matter-thoughts on the C-57D"?

It'll get more traffic because, ya know, specific interests and context and stuff like that. Nothing is more annoying than those loose, cloying, pseudo-coy open ended generic thread titles. "I have a question". well, yeah, I have many questions. "Can someone help me?" gee, I need help too. "My Build" I didn't know this forum was interested in physical health, and so on.

I know how the thinking goes in terms of advertising. Make the reader click and look. Doesn't matter if it's something actually of value or interest, just make the mark click. It's not needed here. There's PLENTY of people who are interested in what you're going to say about the C-57D. Some may even have dissenting opinions with proof. In any case it should be interesting and enlightening. Me, I eat this stuff up with both hands. 

So, there, I'm 'that guy'. I can't wait to read your stuff.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

kenlee said:


> Here is an image from the Enterprise building tips and tricks thread, the motor is around 1/2 inch in diameter.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=171368&d=1363290959


Sweet little motor and (I presume) gearbox. Any idea who makes these and where we can get our own?



Calamus said:


> Here is the real filming model for reference. The motor seems to be dragging a bit after all these years, but that it works at all is amazing.
> 
> From this site - http://www.oscars.org/events-exhibitions/events/2011/07/forbidden-planet.html
> 
> ...


I think I have some photos from that display..... lemme look..

Gene


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

edited


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Steve H said:


> May I be 'that annoying guy' and respectfully suggest... etc. etc. etc.


Thanx for your respectful suggestion - it's not annoying in the least / everyone is entitled to say something about what ever they want. 

re: 'getting more traffic' - what I posted was merely a working title. _But thanx again for giving it so much thought... _

I genuinely look forward to reading _dissenting opinions_ & most especially those _with proof. _


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

modeleers said:


> re: issues regarding scale - As do we all, when concerning this iconic prop.
> 
> During the next 2 weeks - I will be writing a separate post titled - 'Size Doesn't Matter' -
> that will explain in exacting detail / how the RE-VISSIONEERS arrived at a 148' foot diameter for the C-57D.
> ...


Looking forward to it. As good as the CFQ article is, one of the laments the production people had even back then was that the art and photo files of MGM had been pilfered in the intervening years. Now, even CFQ's files are scattered....

Gene


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

modeleers said:


> Thanx for your respectful suggestion - it's not annoying in the least / everyone is entitled to say something about what ever they want.
> 
> re: 'getting more traffic' - what I posted was merely a working title. _But thanx again for giving it so much thought... _
> 
> I genuinely look forward to reading _dissenting opinions_ & most especially those _with proof. _


Well, for example, it's important to factor in lens distortion with Cinemascope prints. What we have, we see on DVD/BD is not quite the same as the original three-camera prints that I'm not sure even exist anymore. There are slight distortions, generally where the 'three projector' panels overlap. Then of course the old argument over stage scenery/props, are the practical stage parts of the C-57D 100% scale, or are 'cheats' made in order to cut costs for something deemed not that important. We get used to thinking "if we see it it's real" but with film there's reality and 'reality'. 

Stuff like that.


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Stuff like that.


_...pretty much & then there's all that other stuff..._:freak:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

modeleers said:


> _...pretty much & then there's all that other stuff..._:freak:


Well, if you're going to get TECHNICAL...


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

GKvfx said:


> Looking forward to it. As good as the CFQ article is, one of the laments the production people had even back then was that the art and photo files of MGM had been pilfered in the intervening years. Now, even CFQ's files are scattered....
> 
> Gene


Thanx, Gene.
No 'important to consider' film-school factors or prop-expert new-math was used to create the Re-Vis plans, 
though all that & then some - was taken into consideration when my Plan team studied what was available. 

I'll try my best to explain exactly how we got where we did & not disappoint Steve. 

To All:
And while I'm putting my heretofore unnamed post together, 
here's a little something I think is worth tossing around on this 'lighting' post...
The new 1/144th scale C-57D kit features 16 clear light panels on the rotating cage destined for the bottom dome. 
How many Red lighted panels do _You_ see on the C-57D in the film?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Steve H said:


> Well, for example, it's important to factor in lens distortion with Cinemascope prints. What we have, we see on DVD/BD is not quite the same as the original three-camera prints that I'm not sure even exist anymore. There are slight distortions, generally where the 'three projector' panels overlap. Then of course the old argument over stage scenery/props, are the practical stage parts of the C-57D 100% scale, or are 'cheats' made in order to cut costs for something deemed not that important. We get used to thinking "if we see it it's real" but with film there's reality and 'reality'.
> 
> Stuff like that.


I think you are getting Cinemascope (which Forbidden Planet _*is*_) with Cinerama (which Forbidden Planet *isn't*).

Three-strip Technicolor was a process that used three separate strips of film to record color, but it used a single camera with an anamorphic lens. Cinerama used three cameras side-by-side for a greater image width. 

I went to the re-premiere of FP back in 2006 and the digital file they projected was a result of the restoration work they did for the DVD that was subsequently released on Blu-ray. I would venture a guess that the "print" screened in 2006 was actually _better_ than the one screened on opening night in 1956.........

Gene


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Well, if you're going to get TECHNICAL...


just for making me smile - I'm gonna use English!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

GKvfx said:


> I think you are getting Cinemascope (which Forbidden Planet _*is*_) with Cinerama (which Forbidden Planet *isn't*).
> 
> Three-strip Technicolor was a process that used three separate strips of film to record color, but it used a single camera with an anamorphic lens. Cinerama used three cameras side-by-side for a greater image width.
> 
> ...


You know, you are absolutely correct, I DID muddle up 'Scope and 'Rama. 

I should have caught myself, I don't ever recall seeing the obvious effect of stitching together the three prints that Cinerama requires. 

I could just imagine the headaches if they had to use the three cameras shooting the effects for FP!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

_Forbidden Planet_ was shot in Eastmancolor, so only a single camera/negative was used.

I saw the restored, 50th Anniversary digital print of _Forbidden Planet_ as well back in 2006 (and subsequently purchased it on Blu-ray), and I consider it the best rendition of the film that I have ever seen. If you don't already have it on Blu-ray, you should get it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Trek Ace said:


> _Forbidden Planet_ was shot in Eastmancolor, so only a single camera/negative was used.


Yes, I know. The three camera/three film comments refer to my odd mistaking of Cinemascope for Cinerama, which required three cameras to shoot and three projectors to show.

I now kinda wonder what it would have been like had FP been shot for Cinerama. I'm guessing it would have seemed alot like what an Imax film is to today's audience.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

modeleers said:


> ........here's a little something I think is worth tossing around on this 'lighting' post...
> The new 1/144th scale C-57D kit features 16 clear light panels on the rotating cage destined for the bottom dome.
> How many Red lighted panels do _You_ see on the C-57D in the film?


I was wondering about that myself.

When you look at just about any side view of the saucer, about all you can see are 8-9 panels.










Well, the 20" saucer has 20 panels (as well as no panel lines for the ramps....)










Having not seen a corresponding photo of the belly of the 88" miniature or the 44" miniature (I don't think I've seen a "making of" photo of that one at all), do we know if the miniatures all had the same number of panels?

Gene


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

There are at least 3 really good threads at Cultman about the C57, including a lot of discussions about the shape(s) of the saucer. There was one thread that I simply can't find now, but it was active in February 2009 when I downloaded a swack of photos of someone's absolutely brilliant build of the big kit, including this showing his spinning cage. The motor is fixed and a belt drives the cage which is held by a bearing or three. 


Edit: Go to the link in the post below, page 4, about 1/2 way down. 

A truly elegant build.


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

starseeker said:


> There are at least 3 really good threads at Cultman about the C57, including a lot of discussions about the shape(s) of the saucer. There was one thread that I simply can't find now, but it was active in February 2009 when I downloaded a swack of photos of someone's absolutely brilliant build of the big kit, including this showing his spinning cage. The motor is fixed and a belt drives the cage which is held by a bearing or three. I'll just leave this photo here for a day or two, in the hope that someone recognizes it and can find the thread.
> A truly elegant and brilliant build. Wish I could find it again.


Guessing this is the one - http://www.culttvman.biz/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7302953


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

That's it! Thanks, Calamus! I looked through that thread twice, but my NoScript must have been blocking the images. Shut NoScript off, and all the pictures are suddenly there. Again, 4th page, about 1/2 way down.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

This is also this thread by Altair4 about his electronic leg deployment:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=293208&highlight=forbidden+planet


----------



## modeleers (Sep 8, 2007)

GKvfx said:


> the 20" saucer has 20 panels


"20 panels" is Correct! ...and my sources say it was a 22" miniature. 
Here's a somewhat rare pick of the underside of the 44".








One of my sources divulged that the 44" of the 88" had NO lights in the bottom dome 
& that "the lighting effect seen on the 2 larger models was limited to animation" 
rendered by artist Joshua Meador on loan to MGM from Disney.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

That is a neat pic, Modeleers. I wonder where that one is....... Wes Shank has owned the 2*2*" one since the auction. Met him when he came to L.A. for the FP event at the Academy.

I think the 88" one did have internal lighting. I got this frame grab off of HULU from Twilight Zone - 









(I never realized the 88" miniature had a conveyor belt on one of the ramps.)

So, clearly there is _something_ in there. Yet, with the latest photos of the saucer from the Profiles auction, it really looks opaque/metallized. Two separate units perhaps? Some sort of change prior to the auction? Or after?

Gene


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Just got my kit today and couldn't wait to get started, first thing was to get the motor in, tomorrow I''ll be looking into what kind of lights I will use to illuminate it......:thumbsup: By the way the motor from PL's accessory kit 
is what they planed to use if they offer a add-on for it. the bottom is has a smaller diameter that fits it perfectly but they must have a spacer for the top
because I had to use some soft wrap to get it snug. May change that later, but for now, must move forward......


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

modeleers said:


> ....One of my sources divulged that the 44" of the 88" had NO lights in the bottom dome
> & that "the lighting effect seen on the 2 larger models was limited to animation"
> rendered by artist Joshua Meador on loan to MGM from Disney.


Forgot to add - I will say that's an interesting theory. Something "funky" does happen when it lands in that the lights pop off.....

Gene


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I should know better then to post an HD video on youtube, the limited bandwidth makes it look as if the motor's not running smoothly, the jitter
is an aberration.......:drunk:


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone have any luck dusting the lower dome with silver so it looks ok without lights, but is still transparent enough when lit? My painting skills S$%K


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

kenlee said:


> I plan on trying it this weekend. I am going to decant some of the tamiya bright silver into a bottle and airbrush it on in light mist coats. I tried it straight out of the spray can on a scrap piece of clear and it looked OK but there is no way to control how much you apply and I wound up with an uneven coating but it does look like this will work.


Oooo .... please keep us posted on how this goes.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

teslabe said:


> Just got my kit today and couldn't wait to get started, first thing was to get the motor in, tomorrow I''ll be looking into what kind of lights I will use to illuminate it......:thumbsup: By the way the motor from PL's accessory kit
> is what they planed to use if they offer a add-on for it. the bottom is has a smaller diameter that fits it perfectly but they must have a spacer for the top
> because I had to use some soft wrap to get it snug. May change that later, but for now, must move forward......
> 
> Motor in my C57D - YouTube


What type of motor are you using? Is it the one from the accessory kit? If not, where did you get it?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> What type of motor are you using? Is it the one from the accessory kit? If not, where did you get it?


It is the one from the accessory kit as I stated in the post, but I should have said the Enterprise accessory kit, that might have stood out better. the bottom fit nice but the motor body will need some type of shim around it to hold it in place, easy enough to do......:thumbsup:


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

GKvfx said:


> (I never realized the 88" miniature had a conveyor belt on one of the ramps.)
> 
> So, clearly there is _something_ in there. Yet, with the latest photos of the saucer from the Profiles auction, it really looks opaque/metallized. Two separate units perhaps? Some sort of change prior to the auction? Or after?
> 
> Gene


They had originally planed to do more spfx work with the 88 inch saucer, but that didn't happen. 

MGM had altered at least one of the saucers for "The Twilight Zone", so no telling what they did. They used two for "Death Ship", including installing a rocket engine in either the 44 or 88 inch saucer. They had to fabricate a new dome for the 88 inch saucer for the auction, so no telling what is original on the miniatures. They did repaint the 88 inch version, so the original lighted drive dome could still be on it, just hidden.

David.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, guys! This really took off. Awesome job on the spinning thingy, teslabe!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> Awesome job on the spinning thingy, teslabe!


Thank you, but I can't take any credit for that, all the work was done by the designers. A couple of wapes of thin foam tape and push it in and it's done. What I don't understand is why PL didn't include the motor or at least have an accessory kit released at the same time. I can only think that there might be a shortage of these motors thanks to the Enterprise......


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Teslabe!

In case PL doesn't release a lighting kit, would you have a motor in mind to be bought on eBay or somewhere else? Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most likely PL didn't invent this motor its an off the shelf item made by Mubuchi or some similar outfit.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Teslabe!
> 
> In case PL doesn't release a lighting kit, would you have a motor in mind to be bought on eBay or somewhere else? Thanks! :thumbsup:


http://www.hobbyengineering.com/H4468.html

Hi Fernando,
Here is a motor I just ordered and will let you know how it works. It's just slightly larger then the bottom ID of the tunnel but can be easily pressed in and the output shaft is 3mm, that's a bit larger then what's on the motor I borrowed from the accessory kit, but shouldn't be a problem. Stay tuned.......:wave:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I look forward to seeing how this goes. Perhaps the extra space can have foam spacers or something to help mask the sound of the motor.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

teslabe said:


> http://www.hobbyengineering.com/H4468.html
> 
> Hi Fernando,
> Here is a motor I just ordered and will let you know how it works. It's about 1mm smaller in diameter than the tunnel on the model and the output shaft is 3mm, that's a bit larger then what's on the motor I borrowed from the accessory kit, but shouldn't be a problem. Stay tuned.......:wave:


Thanks my friend. Good luck and good fun. :wave:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Here are a couple shots of the small FX miniature...


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

This looks like the top is silver and the bottom of the ship is grey. Am I crazy?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

kenlee said:


> Ok, This does look promising, Just a dusting of silver on the dome and you can still barely see the rotating cage inside, with a light behind it the cage is visible. some more experimenting to do.


Sweet!

That is going to be awesome!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think I am going to try to vacuuform a dome out of very thin silver plastic. It should be translucent when back lit.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

jbond said:


> This looks like the top is silver and the bottom of the ship is grey. Am I crazy?


Looks the same to me. It would make sense, so one could easily tell the top from the bottom.

But LOOK how that light in the drive pops! Even under the poor conditions that's just an almost SOLID looking light source. Almost as much a physical presence as optical. It almost seems to BULGE between the black lines.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Part of the 3D effect on the red sections is because they are shaded to look that way. You could do this on the model by outlining the clear parts with something like Tamiya Smoke (using an airbrush) and then doing the center parts with Clear Red. and maybe some Orange


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Just a quick video of my first test of the landing gears in motion, still needs a
little work on the slop on the axle......


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

teslabe said:


> Just a quick video of my first test of the landing gears in motion, still needs a
> little work on the slop on the axle......
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Any chance, once you have perfected it, to see from the inside how you achieved this?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Teslabe

Great job, as always. :thumbsup:

Fortunately, the C-57D doesn't have that complicated Jupiter 2 landing gears system, with those ports to cover the three pads and the necessity of the pads to spin on the shaft of corresponding strut. :freak:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

rowdylex said:


> Nice! Any chance, once you have perfected it, to see from the inside how you achieved this?


Thank you..... After I get it painted I can get in and tighten up the slop that's in the pivot for the stairs and get the speed correct, I'll post pictures then, should have some time this weekend. I hope to get the motor for the engine effect this week. I put in the red LEDs and will try to get just the right amount of silver on the dome so the effect shows through when on but looks solid when off. The LEDs are bright enough so it shouldn't be too hard.....:freak:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Teslabe
> 
> Great job, as always. :thumbsup:


Thank you Fernando, the kit has so few parts, I had to do something to prolong the build...... It's a very nice kit and well worth the money.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

jbond said:


> This looks like the top is silver and the bottom of the ship is grey. Am I crazy?


Trick of the light. The whole ship is silver.


----------



## Altair4 (Jan 31, 2009)

These are the smallest geared motors I've found. I'll be using them impeded in 2 of the ramps on my PL 28" model to drive the conveyer belts once the ramps are deployed.

http://www.gizmoszone.com/shopping/agora.cgi?page=gearmotor2.htm


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Couldn't open the link. Someone else?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm curious, The light windows on the rotating engine frame from the studio model shots appears to have rounded edges when the light windows on the PL model are rectangular with sharp edges. Is there a possible decal or paint mask that will correct for this in the works? Or is it possibly that looking at the unpainted engine cage creates this appearance?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Just thought I’d share a simple and inexpensive plug-&-play option for those interested in a quick and easy drive dome lighting option.

Glowhut.com offers an 8” strip of red LED tape that comes sticky-backed and ready-wired for 9V battery. The on-off switch is included, and the lights can be set to blink at various rates (or not blink, as the case may be). The whole thing set me back $8.00, and it shipped out the same day I ordered it (can’t beat that).

Although I do plan to eventually build a more elaborate spinning-cage version of the saucer, this approach will work perfectly for my build-it-in-a-single-weekend-and-hang-it-from-my-office-ceiling version.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Well, this is as far as I'm taking this kit..... It's a fun little build and was tight
getting all the electronics into the saucer alone, only the battery and motor for the engine effect is in the top. 

I just noticed that YouTube cut the last 10 seconds off my video......:freak:


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

This is one great model that Round 2 has released and you have done a fantastic job on making her look and work like the real deal - excellent work and a super job. It looks great!!

Could you show a close up of your servo/ladder linkage


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Teslabe!

In your picture attached, the board in the yellow circle is the one that controls the three motors, right? So, what are the others five for?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent Sir, If you can slow down the rotation speed to mimic the actual miniature, this would be bang on!

Well done!


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

edited


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Calamus said:


> This is one great model that Round 2 has released and you have done a fantastic job on making her look and work like the real deal - excellent work and a super job. It looks great!!
> 
> Could you show a close up of your servo/ladder linkage


Thank you very much.....:wave: Here is a close-up shot of the servo/ladder coupling, I kept it very simple. I needed some type of spring due to the servos not zeroing at the same position, each were off slightly. I use a cut 1/4" binding comb that I picked up at Staples, Don't get simpler then that......:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Teslabe!
> 
> In your picture attached, the board in the yellow circle is the one that controls the three motors, right? So, what are the others five for?


Here you go Fernando hope it helps.....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Excellent Sir, If you can slow down the rotation speed to mimic the actual miniature, this would be bang on!
> 
> Well done!


Thank you for the kind words.... The motor's not spinning as fast as it looks in the video, that is an aberration from compressing the video file, but I will slow it more. It's controlled with a PWM circuit so I have great control of it's speed. Is this video better?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

rja said:


> Except, unfortunately, that in the movie the motor cage rotates and the light does not pulsate.


No where in that video is the pulsating effect occurring when the motor is running.....:freak: It was added to make the kit more interesting when the motor's NOT spinning.


----------



## rja (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice. Now it's only a matter of PWM. Congrats!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

teslabe said:


> Thank you for the kind words.... The motor's not spinning as fast as it look in the video, that is an aberration from compressing the video file, but I will slow it more. It's controlled with a PWM circuit so I have great control of it's speed. Is this video better?
> 
> 
> Little PL C 57D with engine effect motor slowed - YouTube


BEAUTIFUL!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

I like that you lit the wells for the landing gear/ramps. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I'm considering doing that too.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

lunadude said:


> I like that you lit the wells for the landing gear/ramps. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I'm considering doing that too.


It does add to the look of the ship, they are controlled by a "Pulse Detector"
so that they turn off as the gears go up and turn on when coming down.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Teslabe, thanks sir for sharing the tech regarding your CD57 build.

~Ben G.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

WEAPON X said:


> Teslabe, thank sir for sharing the tech regarding your CD57 build.
> 
> ~Ben G.


Your very welcome Ben, hope it helps.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

teslabe said:


> No where in that video is the pulsating effect occurring when the motor is running.....:freak: It was added to make the kit more interesting when the motor's NOT spinning.


Nice call. I like the effect, like they were turning the engines on for liftoff,
which we never got to see in the film.:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Argonaut said:


> Nice call. I like the effect, like they were turning the engines on for liftoff,
> which we never got to see in the film.:thumbsup:


Thanks, I'm glad you liked it.....:wave: I was thinking like the engines are just idiling.....


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

What did you do to paint the clear dome for the engine? I can't seem to get the same translucence.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> What did you do to paint the clear dome for the engine? I can't seem to get the same translucence.


http://www.michaels.com/Krylon®-Glitter-Spray/cp0421,default,pd.html

Paint won't work, the pigment's too thick. I used Krylon Glitter "Shimmering Silver",
there's no pigment just very fine glitter in a clear substrate. It turned out great, when the LEDs are off it looks solid and as you can see from the video, the light shines through nicely.


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

teslabe said:


> Thank you very much.....:wave: Here is a close-up shot of the servo/ladder coupling, I kept it very simple. I needed some type of spring due to the servos not zeroing at the same position, each were off slightly. I use a cut 1/4" binding comb that I picked up at Staples, Don't get simpler then that......:thumbsup:


Simple but elegant and it seems to work very well. Thanks for the pix!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

teslabe said:


> http://www.michaels.com/Krylon®-Glitter-Spray/cp0421,default,pd.html
> 
> Paint won't work, the pigment's too thick. I used Krylon Glitter "Shimmering Silver",
> there's no pigment just very fine glitter in a clear substrate. It turned out great, when the LEDs are off it looks solid and as you can see from the video, the light shines through nicely.


I will try this for myself. Thanks for the tip. Now to just learn how to do the landing gear ... very impressive.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Calamus said:


> Simple but elegant and it seems to work very well. Thanks for the pix!


Your very welcome, but PL did the hard part, the rest was sooooo simple. The only real trick is keeping the moving parts from hitting the top of the saucer, it's very tight in there......:drunk:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Opus Penguin said:


> I will try this for myself. Thanks for the tip.


I painted the inside of the clear cover and found the contrast between the silver paint on the body and the glitter of the engine cover very interesting,
after all what ever power propels the ship comes from here and I'd think it would be a different material then the ship, just a thought......


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

*The Making Of the C-57D Kit*

Hi all.

A lot of your questions posted in this thread will be answered in an upcoming article I wrote for Sci Fi & Fantasy Models magazine from the UK. It will explain how we arrived at scale and design and parts function etc. Keep your eyes open for it! :dude:

Meanwhile, it's good to see so many people enjoying the new kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## D B R (May 30, 2009)

I used a TAMIYA mini motor low-speed gearbox (set to 71.4:1) and 8 five mm white LED's from Radio Shack.


----------



## D B R (May 30, 2009)

Here is a short video.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

aside from the noise that is mega cool


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow. Some wonderful examples on this thread. Nice job, everyone!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

teslabe said:


> Here you go Fernando hope it helps.....:wave:


Awesome and 'thank you' for sharing!

~Ben G. :wave:


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Even though I am working on my own Lighting/engine rig, Me thinks Polar Lights will offer another kit...A "super dooper Deluxeomatic" Kit with Lights and a motor to spin the engine cage.
> 
> No, I don't have any inside info, I am not one of the Inner circle guys who Likes to play "I know but you don't know" Nonesense or the guys who somehow weasel Test shots or free kits(It's always the guys with the money who get free stuff LOL!!!).
> 
> ...



If you guys want a massive hint, go grab the newest issue of Sci Fi Fantasy Modeler, the UK magazine. Oh, so many questions are answered there. (BTW yeah I do get some test shots, but I sure as hell don't have the $$$!  )


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

*Sci Fi & Fantasy Models*

Hi EIMB1999,

Is there any way that we can get a copy of your article, or that issue of Sci Fi & Fantasy Models here in the US?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

Best way is to write to the publisher and order a copy.


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

Which issue is it in?

Mark


----------



## nightspore (Dec 17, 2012)

Mickelsen said:


> Which issue is it in?
> 
> Mark


It is issue 30.

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Sci-Fi-Fantasy-Modeller-vol-30_p_2646.html


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Apparently PL announced a lighted deluxe edition at iHobby. No link right now, it was in one of the announcement threads.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Apparently PL announced a lighted deluxe edition at iHobby. No link right now, it was in one of the announcement threads.


Any type of announcement on when it would be released?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The Deluxe kit is also going to include spring loaded landing gear as well.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

robiwon said:


> The Deluxe kit is also going to include spring loaded landing gear as well.


Oh yeah. Me Likey.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Suddenly, I got tachycardia.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Does anyone know if they have corrected the top saucer? It should be about half again as tall as the bottom saucer. As seen in these two publicity photos: http://www.racprops.com/issue4/visit_forbiddenplanet/images/C57DLandingsm.jpg & http://www.racprops.com/issue4/visit_forbiddenplanet/images/C57DRampsSm.jpg

David.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I doubt they are going to do something as pedantic as to correct the saucer. Yeah it would be nice but... 99.9% of the people that buy the kit either 1) don't know or 2) don't care (me for example).


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

So, Round 2 is releasing a deluxe version of the kit with lights, motor and spring loaded landing gear. Does anyone know if the the light and motor kit will be available separately for those of us who have already bought the kit?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

BWolfe said:


> So, Round 2 is releasing a deluxe version of the kit with lights, motor and spring loaded landing gear. Does anyone know if the the light and motor kit will be available separately for those of us who have already bought the kit?


Oooh. I didn't catch that. Yes, anyone know if it will be available separately?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It wasnt announced as a separate item just a deluxe kit with the lights etc.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

djnick66 said:


> It wasnt announced as a separate item just a deluxe kit with the lights etc.


Well, if true that is disappointing.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I am not going to fret about it much. If its a kit with lights I will just buy that one. Having two saucer kits is not a huge issue and I can always sell off one if I don't want two.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Ah well. I'll buy it anyway.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I usually buy 2-4 of a particular kit over time anyway so having one without lights isnt a big deal. Its not like the ship had the lights on all the time anyway. Most of the time it just sat there.


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

*C-57D landing gear motors*

Hi Teslabe,
I see in your picture of the hardware inside the new, small C-57D that you are using micro servo's to move the landing gear. Did you use unmodified servos or did you remove the drive electronics and replace it with a different kind of motor driver? I also see that one of the circuit boards is labelled "servo controller". Could you explain what this does?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mickelsen said:


> Hi Teslabe,
> I see in your picture of the hardware inside the new, small C-57D that you are using micro servo's to move the landing gear. Did you use unmodified servos or did you remove the drive electronics and replace it with a different king of motor driver? I also see that one of the circuit boards is labelled "servo controller". Could you explain what this does?
> Thanks,
> Mark


Hi Mark, 
The servos are unmodified and the servo controller is a PWM circuit that drives them. I also have a pulse detector hooked to the output for controlling the LEDs in the landing gear bays, you can see the effect in the short video I posted in post# 84.


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

Impressive! Did you design and build all the electronics yourself, or could some of it be purchased ready made?

I wonder if there is enough room for the equipment necessary to raise and lower the main landing pedestal.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mickelsen said:


> Impressive! Did you design and build all the electronics yourself, or could some of it be purchased ready made?
> 
> I wonder if there is enough room for the equipment necessary to raise and lower the main landing pedestal.


Thank you for the nice comment. I do put together my own effects, but not all are built from scratch, a lot of what I use can be purchased, I get most from e-bay. As for the main pedestal being animated, It would be tight.....:drunk:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi teslabe!

I counted 6 circuit boards in your build. Could you explain the function of each one?

Today I wouldn't have enough courage to face off such an "electronic challenge", but I will certainly do it in a future already on my horizon. 

I wonder whether you could share your schemes, eh, eh (I am merely an apprentice electrician and not an engineer in electronics.)


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi teslabe!
> 
> I wonder whether you could share your schemes
> 
> I counted 6 circuit boards in your build. Could you explain the function of each one?


Fernando, wish I had good news about having a schematic, but I did this build off the top of my head (no schematic).....

As for what each circuit does, I will start from the top and go clockwise.
1) 315MHz receiver, it controls all the F/X functions of the ship. I use a small
key chain transmitter. 
2) Pulse detector, at about 1.5ms or greater, it switches state and turns on the LEDs in the landing gear bays and turn them off when the pulse falls below 1.5ms.
3) servo controller, moves the servos at a slow rate to give the landing gears some scale in their motion.
4) +5volt switching regulator, steps down the 7.4volts (LiPo) of my battery pack to run most of the electronics.
5) 7.4v to 12v boost regulator, steps-up the voltage of the battery pack from 7.4volts to the 12volts needed to run the LEDs/F/X controller for the engine lighting and the motor that spins the engine cage.
6) engine effect controller, it turns on and off both the pulsating LED effect and the motor for the engine cage.
There you go Fernando, hope it helps at least a little, sorry about not having a schematic, some builds just don't need one....


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank you for this one more help, Teslabe. :thumbsup:

Well... sure I will have to do my homework if I want to understand everything... but, that's the only way to learn it, isn't it? :wave:


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

*Deluxe version of C-57D*

I just received a copy of Sci-fi & fantasy modeller volume #30. (I got it through E-bay.) It definitely shows that the small C-57D kit was designed to have a motor, LEDs, a battery box, and an on/off switch in it. As I understand it, there won't be an add-on kit. Rather there is a standard version and a deluxe version of the kit. You can preorder the deluxe kit through CultTVMan: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Forbid...ghtsRound-2--PREORDER-RESERVATION_p_2754.html

One thing that I wonder about is that the kit is described as a "Deluxe Edition with lights". Does this mean that there won't be a motor in the deluxe version?
In the article by E. James Small, who designed the kit, on page 66 he talks about the motor and makes the statement "use motor from MKA005". Does anybody know what MKA005 refers to? In the drawings in the article, it shows the motor fitting perfectly into the space designed for it. I would really like to know what motor he was planning to use in the kit. Can anybody shed some light on this?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mickelsen said:


> Does anybody know what MKA005 refers to? In the drawings in the article, it shows the motor fitting perfectly into the space designed for it. I would really like to know what motor he was planning to use in the kit. Can anybody shed some light on this?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


http://www.advantagehobby.com/173993/AMTMKA005/

It's the deluxe lighting kit for the 1/350 enterprise, the motors from the kit fit, but what a price to pay just for one motor.
I used a different motor for my build, the info should be in this thread, I'll look.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

It was post #50 that I talked about it.


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm a little confused. Did you use the motor from the Star Trek lighting kit, or did you use a different motor that you obtained somewhere else? Post #50 doesn't say anything about the alternate motor that you say you used. Then in post #63 you say you just purchased a motor. Which one did you use? The one that you have a pointer to says it is 14mm in diameter, which I think is way to big to fit in the C-57D. 

I'm just trying to figure where I can get a motor without paying an arm and leg and my first born child for it.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mickelsen said:


> I'm a little confused. Did you use the motor from the Star Trek lighting kit, or did you use a different motor that you obtained somewhere else? Post #50 doesn't say anything about the alternate motor that you say you used. Then in post #63 you say you just purchased a motor. Which one did you use? The one that you have a pointer to says it is 14mm in diameter, which I think is way to big to fit in the C-57D.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure where I can get a motor without paying an arm and leg and my first born child for it.
> 
> ...


http://www.hobbyengineering.com/H4468.html

I didn't use the one from PL, I used the one from Hobbyengineering and enlarged the cavaty enough to fit it, sorry for the mixup.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mickelsen said:


> The one that you have a pointer to says it is 14mm in diameter, which I think is way to big to fit in the C-57D.


http://www.hobbyengineering.com/H4469.html

And you would be wrong.... As you can see, it fits and with only minor enlargement of the model's motor cavity. The only thing I would have
changed would be the speed of the motor, instead of 240rpm I would
have liked the 23rpm but they were out of stock on everything but the 
240rpm motors, so I just added a motor controller to slow it down.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks so much for the tips Teslabe!:thumbsup:

My goodness! My circuits seem like an invitation to disaster compared to yours... so clean and organized!


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

I stand corrected. I dug out my trusty digital caliper and measured the mounting tube rather than trying to just eyeball it. Mine measured out at a little over 14mm..perfect for the motor you used. I just wish they had the 23rpm model in stock. (Do you have any idea who actually manufactures those little motors?) I don't know how to just "add a motor controller to slow it down". Judging by all the little boards you have in the small C-57D, you are clearly an expert in electronics as well as modelling. 

I'd like to ask you a question about the linkage you made from the servos to the three landing legs. In the picture you supplied, I can see the actuator arm on the servo making contact with that ingenious spring, but I don't see how the spring then moves the actual landing leg. Did you have to modify the landing legs in any way, or could you use them exactly as they came? What is that linkage like?

Also, could you tell us what kind of battery you used to run everything?

Thanks, Teslabe, for being patient and helping those of us who aren't as mature in the modelling arts as you are.

Mark


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Thanks so much for the tips Teslabe!:thumbsup:
> 
> My goodness! My circuits seem like an invitation to disaster compared to yours... so clean and organized!



You're very welcome, hope it helps you with your build. By the way, just checked Hobby Engineering's web site and it shows the 23 rpm motors as
being in stock, better move move fast......:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mickelsen said:


> I stand corrected. I dug out my trusty digital caliper and measured the mounting tube rather than trying to just eyeball it. Mine measured out at a little over 14mm..perfect for the motor you used. I just wish they had the 23rpm model in stock. (Do you have any idea who actually manufactures those little motors?) I don't know how to just "add a motor controller to slow it down". Judging by all the little boards you have in the small C-57D, you are clearly an expert in electronics as well as modelling.
> 
> I'd like to ask you a question about the linkage you made from the servos to the three landing legs. In the picture you supplied, I can see the actuator arm on the servo making contact with that ingenious spring, but I don't see how the spring then moves the actual landing leg. Did you have to modify the landing legs in any way, or could you use them exactly as they came? What is that linkage like?
> 
> ...


Thank you Mark for the kind comments, but I'm no expert on anything...... I'm always learning something new and keep a very open mind to all who challenge my work, after all, it keeps me on my toes....:thumbsup:
As for the landing gears, I added small strips of plastic to the arms to give me more area for the piece of blinding comb that I used to connect the servo/landing gear arms.

Good News......:thumbsup: Just checked the Hobby Engineering web site and
it shows the 23 rpm motors are back in stock, I'd move fast before they sellout again.....


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation of the landing gear. Could you also comment on the batteries you used to power everything? They must be relatively small in order to fit in the small saucer.

I got word on the availability of the 23rpm motors from the owner of Hobby Engineering and immediately ordered two. I was going to tell everybody here about them but you beat me to it. It's nice when we kind of watch out for each other.

Mark


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

Teslabe,

Upon examining the picture of your linkage to the landing gear, it looks to me like you have removed the leaf spring that is used to keep the gear in position. Did you remove the spring on both sides, or just on the side where the servo is connected?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mickelsen said:


> Thanks for the explanation of the landing gear. Could you also comment on the batteries you used to power everything? They must be relatively small in order to fit in the small saucer.
> 
> Mark


Mark, here is a picture of the battery I used, it's a "15c 7.4v @ 800mAh" Lipo pack. Extreme care must be taken when using Lithium batteries. Unlike a 9 volt alkaline battery, if you short, overcharge, over-discharge, damage the packaging or use the wrong charger, they will ignite......:drunk: Just make sure you read up on how to use this type of battery before you use them in a build. You can always use a wall-wart to power your saucer, that way when your done showing it to your friends, you just unplug it, far safer....:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mickelsen said:


> Teslabe,
> 
> Upon examining the picture of your linkage to the landing gear, it looks to me like you have removed the leaf spring that is used to keep the gear in position. Did you remove the spring on both sides, or just on the side where the servo is connected?


Yes, I removed the springs and let the servos hold the landing gears in the up position. This is the best picture I have of the landing gear/servo setup.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! I just bought this kit today and read thru this entire thread. Thanks for all the input and great ideas everyone; particularly you, Teslabe.


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

Teslabe,
Thanks for the warning about Lipo batteries. I happen to have several different types since Lipo's are about the only thing that it makes sense to use in a model submarine. I have a Turnigy Accucell-6 charger which is supposed to be one of the best chargers around for Lipo's as well as other types of batteries. I also have the fireproof bags to put the Lipo's in while charging. I have some very small 3.7v Lipos. I belive that they can be wired in series to increase the voltage. I haven't done a whole lot with the batteries yet, but so far there have been no mishaps (knock on wood). I always charge them outside, or, if the weather is grumpy, I back out the car and use the garage. 

I also have some of the Pegasus Martian War Machines that I want to light, probably using a 9v battery. Unfortunately, their lighting really needs some sound effects to go along with them. I would like to find a board that has both, coordinating the sounds with the lights. Don't want much, do I? Still, if anyone knows of such a product, I would really like to hear about it.

Many thanks to the guys that watch this site and contribute their knowledge and expertise to us newbies.

Mark


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

Teslabe,

Do you make your own PC boards for some of your electronic projects?

Mark


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mickelsen said:


> I have some very small 3.7v Lipos. I belive that they can be wired in series to increase the voltage.
> Mark


http://www.batteryspace.com/pcbfor74vli-ionbatterypack8a-1alimit.aspx

Mark, this is for the folks that aren't familiar with working with Li-Po batteries.
Li-Po or Li-Ion batteries can't be simply connected in series, they require a
PCM (Protection Circuit Module) and if the cells you have come with a PCM board, it must be replaced with one to handle two cells. I would suggest that for anyone who haven't any experience, just get finished battery packs with the voltage and current that your build needs, just saying......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mickelsen said:


> Teslabe,
> 
> Do you make your own PC boards for some of your electronic projects?
> 
> Mark


Yes I do, but not so much any more, depends on the effect I need and if I might use it in other builds or it can't be easily done with my new best friend,
the Arduino "Pro Mini" board....:thumbsup: The first picture is of a 16 LED Larson effect I did for my Centurion and will also use it for the new Moebius
Cylon Raider. The other pictures are of some modified Pro Mini I did for other builds, like a dual stepper motor driver for the JJ-Prise Bussard effect, DC motor controller for the C-57D's engine effect, the last picture is of the 6
channel LED flicker effect for my BSG ships. Not sure if I answered your
question, if not ask away....:wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Wow! A three storey circuit board! Everytime I think I am evolving you show me I still have a LOT to learn. Thanks, eh, eh. :wave:


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

BTW, Teslabe, in three of those pictures there appear to be some cool models of the flying saucers from "Earth vs. the Flying Saucers", I believe. Are these scratch built, or are they kits?
Mark


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Trekkriffic said:


> Thanks for all the input and great ideas everyone; particularly you, Teslabe.


You're very welcome, glad you found something I did useful.....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Wow! A three storey circuit board!


Did you see the jacuzzi on the second floor.... Most builds have limited room
so keeping the electronics small is important....:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mickelsen said:


> BTW, Teslabe, in three of those pictures there appear to be some cool models of the flying saucers from "Earth vs. the Flying Saucers", I believe. Are these scratch built, or are they kits?
> Mark


I printed them....


----------



## Mickelsen (Jun 21, 2008)

Teslabe,
WOW! Outstanding! Did you build your own 3D printer or buy one? I would love to try some 3D printing but I just don't have the money right now. I've thought about converting my CNC router to a 3D printer, but I fear that it might be more trouble than it's worth. It might be easier and cheaper to just build one from the ground up. Besides, I still need to use it as a CNC router. 
So many neat things to try, so little time and money. Oh well (heavy sigh).
Mark


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

teslabe said:


> I printed them....


That sentence would have been unthinkable three years ago, but it will be very common in about three years (my guess).


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Mickelsen said:


> Teslabe,
> WOW! Outstanding! Did you build your own 3D printer or buy one?


I bought it, it's a MakerBot Replicator 2 and I love the things i can do with it.
I also have two types of 3D Scanners on order, that's when everything will change for me and the printer.....:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> That sentence would have been unthinkable three years ago, but it will be very common in about three years (my guess).


I don't think you're too far off, as prices come down and print quality improve,
more people will buy one. But it won't be long before some kind of "copyright" protection is installed at the factory to keep you from printing your favorite
Star Trek ship.....


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

teslabe said:


> I bought it, it's a MakerBot Replicator 2 and I love the things i can do with it.
> I also have two types of 3D Scanners on order, that's when everything will change for me and the printer.....:thumbsup:


I am so envious! That is just so cool. I would love to hear more about the printer and scanners. Some day I'd like to get some. 3D printers are the way we can make our model building hobby even better.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm still playing catch-up on all the threads and builds that I've missed. So, belatedly:
Teslabe, amazing, as always. Thanks for all the effort and explanations. And, as always again, much appreciated!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

teslabe said:


> I bought it, it's a MakerBot Replicator 2 and I love the things i can do with it.
> I also have two types of 3D Scanners on order, that's when everything will change for me and the printer.....:thumbsup:


I wish I could get that technology here in Seoul.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

liskorea317 said:


> I wish I could get that technology here in Seoul.


Why can't you? I think Makerbot ships internationally and I know there are other printers out of China.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker said:


> I'm still playing catch-up on all the threads and builds that I've missed. So, belatedly:
> Teslabe, amazing, as always. Thanks for all the effort and explanations. And, as always again, much appreciated!


Thank you very much for the kind comment starseeker, hope it helps anyone who want to do a little more then just an "out of the box" build. It such a simple kit on it's own and screams, "do something with me".....

P.S. Glad to see you back, love looking at your fantastic scratch builds, simply amazing work.....


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Why can't you? I think Makerbot ships internationally and I know there are other printers out of China.


The government restricts a lot if stuff. Still can't even buy a
simple DVD recorder!


----------

